# Ok. What plugs and gap??



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

That sounds good. It's within spec.


----------



## all_bran (Sep 14, 2018)

all_bran said:


> My manual says to use 41-153. Says gap should be 0.025"-0.028"
> 
> I somehow bought 4x 41-156. And they're all gapped at 0.025"
> 
> Can someone please just chime in and tell me? I've been searching for an hour. 🤣🤣


Sorr


JLL said:


> That sounds good. It's within spec.


Is a -153 and -156 the same plug just different factory gap?

I just literally triple checked them. All 4 are -156, and measure 0.025.

So I should install them as-is? At 0.025?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I would buy the correct part number.


----------



## jpelder (Mar 11, 2021)

Just return them and get the right ones. A set of ACDelco plugs are what, $40? Even if you can't return the wrong ones, it's worth getting the right ones.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

41-156 are the updated plug for all Gen 2 1.4T.

I took a set of 41-123 out of my 2016 and replaced with those. Runs fine.

Gap is .024-.028", so .025" is fine.


----------

